# A good last day



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope they posted .


----------



## goose commander (Mar 30, 2009)

it was a great morning. I got a lil nervous earlie, but it all happened from 915 on. Turned out very good..  . The goose commanders will return in 10 days.(our seasons are gay)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Cool country.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> Cool country.


You can say that again!!! Congrats guys!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The paint on the blind looks good. I tried painting mine but gave up on it when I found out how much paint it would take to cover a blind. Looks like you guy's musta run outa paint too 

I bet it would take about 5 cans to do a single blind. It's unbeleivable how much the fabric absorbes.


----------



## goose commander (Mar 30, 2009)

only the good looking blind was painted. It did take a lot of paint its unbelieveable how much it soaks in. The rest of the blinds we just used snow spray, but by the time the birds came most of it had flaked off.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Very cool..looks like an awesome way to end your season.


----------



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

It was cold as hell but it was soo worth ending the season like that  ....... Now its time to put the hurtin on some ducks :sniper:


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

It took 3 cans . I used valspar .... $ 3.20 a can but looking at the pic it was well worth it . One good thing about having a spare blind or in my case a cover. Our other season opened today so it's time to scout some fields in that zone . Where we shot those geese closes for 10 days then reopens . Our seasons are screwed .


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I have 3 snow covers for the finishers or should I say HAD 3. I've lost them. At the end of last season I remember washing them and putting them away. Now I can't find 'em. Gotta love the beers! I'm going to paint a blind in the am and with that you can be sure Sunday will be 65 degrees and raining. I tried the spray snow years ago. actually we were spraying it on in the cold and the cans froze up. You got to keep the stuff warm if your going to apply it in the field. Does that paint have a flex additive in it? kinda like an upholstery paint. That's a great way to do it, that one blind is invisible! makes sense to paint a spare blind up for snow. 
Great job on your hunt!


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

No just plain old flat white paint . First can disappeared , by the third it was good . It looked real good in the field . The snow spray is a last resort since like you said it's a pain in the a$$ to use in the cold . Can't buty a cover for my blind since it's a cheapo they were just about giving away in sportsmans guide . All I could afford at the time .


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

nice hunt fellas...saw that field was loaded on Tuesday nice to see they came back for ya on Wednesday. Ya that blind looks pretty good and like cut'em said we will be painting our blinds tomorrow since he lost my cover!!! haha


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice work. I would say that your seasons are messed up with the closing and then reopening business.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

GooseWack'r said:


> nice hunt fellas...saw that field was loaded on Tuesday nice to see they came back for ya on Wednesday. Ya that blind looks pretty good and like cut'em said we will be painting our blinds tomorrow since he lost my cover!!! haha


Like he said "them beers " With this pending storm I'm up in the air whether I take overtime or pound some mallards in the creek behind the silos . Good running water their should still be open . Looks like painting them will be worth it , I think the fields will be white for awhile .


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

They're talking close to a foot of snow. I'm not looking forward to that. I didn't find any snows in my search to the west this morning. My buddy swears he see's them everyday out off rt. 10 near hobart. I have seen them in the past out there just not today. I'll be off line for awhile as I got to break this computor down and bring it in for a good cleaning. Got some stupid virus on it that keeps knocking me off line then tries to sell me a fix it package for 50 bucks.I should get it back in few days. I got to stay off those damn porn sites


----------



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

cut'em said:


> They're talking close to a foot of snow. I'm not looking forward to that. I didn't find any snows in my search to the west this morning. My buddy swears he see's them everyday out off rt. 10 near hobart. I have seen them in the past out there just not today. I'll be off line for awhile as I got to break this computor down and bring it in for a good cleaning. Got some stupid virus on it that keeps knocking me off line then tries to sell me a fix it package for 50 bucks.I should get it back in few days. *I got to stay off those damn porn sites*


That's what happens when you hunt too much, you find yourself in the dog house much more than during the off season :huh:


----------

